# Sundown 3/18



## 2knees (Mar 18, 2010)

nother great day out there.  Hot today though.  I managed a quick hour and a half or so, all i needed.  Upper kickers are open now too.  Only one true bare spot on the run and i believe it would be above where they would start the comp.  anyone going tomorrow might want to slip some of the middle bumps though, they're still very unruly.

see everybody saturday!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2010)

Very good day out there again today.  Lots of fun.  The top kicker seems just my speed, though it's easy for even a wimp like me to overshoot the landing.  I hope they're planning to mow down the bumps that are forming in the landing areas.

I took some pics today, but they really don't do it justice.  I was happily surprised to see how well the bumps held up to all that rain, for this I'm glad they did open last weekend, otherwise they would have been hammered.

















If Saturday is even half as good as it was today it's gonna be awesome! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2010)

BTW - it was nice to see 180, Dave and their crew at the mountain today.  I just wish I could have stayed a little longer after they got there.  Good to ski with them again though.  Also a pleasure to meet MrMagic's dad.  Great to ski with 2knees, Greg, and MrMagic as always.

I didn't get a chance to try out any of the Hart demos that were there, by the time he setup it was almost time for me to leave.


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2010)

Great day. Nice to get a few runs in with 180 and crew. i'll post a quick video tomorrow morning.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 18, 2010)

it was a pretty killer day im cooked


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2010)

I might fall asleep in the next 4 minutes...


----------



## 180 (Mar 18, 2010)

Can't move the body right now.  Forgot how long Gunbarrel is.  Saturday is going to a long day  Those kickers are different.  They need to shrink the table-top landings.  They need to groom below the kickers, especially the second one to eliminate the big bump.

Great to see Brian, Greg and Mondeo.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 19, 2010)

180 said:


> Can't move the body right now.  Forgot how long Gunbarrel is.  Saturday is going to a long day  Those kickers are different.  They need to shrink the table-top landings.  They need to groom below the kickers, especially the second one to eliminate the big bump.
> 
> Great to see Brian, Greg and Mondeo.



I think Jarrod said they planned to groom the landings today for tomorrows comp.  Too lazy to dig up a quote.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 19, 2010)

Greg did you try any Harts?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2010)

180 said:


> Can't move the body right now.  Forgot how long Gunbarrel is.  Saturday is going to a long day  Those kickers are different.  They need to shrink the table-top landings.  They need to groom below the kickers, especially the second one to eliminate the big bump.
> 
> Great to see Brian, Greg and Mondeo.



I'm dragging today as well... Too much crouching = sore lower back. :-?

I agree on the landings, they need to be cleared out.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Greg did you try any Harts?



Nah. By the time he got set up, I was almost ready to leave. I really am happy with my Twisters so I doubt I really need to look into a different pair of bump skis anyway.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2010)

Just uploaded. It'll be a while while it processes. Ack, my hands/arms are still out of control.  The one thing I've been working on this season and I see no progress. :angry: Damn.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2010)

Greg said:


> Just uploaded. It'll be a while while it processes. Ack, my hands/arms are still out of control.  The one thing I've been working on this season and I see no progress. :angry: Damn.



Nice!  Thanks for leaving most of my spastic-ness out of it. 

I wish you had gotten one of my sick spreads though. 8)


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 19, 2010)

i want to try to fix landings by hand.... i'm afraid of a track spin and making things WAY worse.  

working ont he slope style course the last few days, its amazing how bottomless the slush can get after you crack through the initial freeze from the night before.  we have to slip that course today and let it set up over night... no groom on slope style tonight, but it'll be fine. (70+ degrees) 

as far as bump jumps, i'll be up there later today to tweak, track me down.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Greg.  Thats a great preview of the course.

Looks like it's gonna be looong like last year.

My concern is my camera batteries.  I've got a 2nd one on order but don't have it in hand yet.  I've gotta develop a strategy to stretch the life tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> i want to try to fix landings by hand.... i'm afraid of a track spin and making things WAY worse.



Get 10 shovels and rakes on Gunny later tomorrow morning, and I'm sure you'll have plenty of volunteers willing to help smooth out those approaches/landings. The Killington ripper group will be there later this afternoon. Might want to bring out some shovels and rakes out this afternoon. They'll probably be willing to help move some snow. We gotta slip those bumps tomorrow too. The troughs are gnarly.



SkiDork said:


> Thanks Greg.  Thats a great preview of the course.
> 
> Looks like it's gonna be looong like last year.
> 
> My concern is my camera batteries.  I've got a 2nd one on order but don't have it in hand yet.  I've gotta develop a strategy to stretch the life tomorrow.



It'll be warm tomorrow so you should get more life than on a cold day. Iceman is going to love the jumps. Opportunity for pretty big air at the bottom once we remove the course-width wall bump in the bottom tranny. :lol: The troughs are DEEP. You might lose sight of him as he dips down in there. :lol:


----------



## 180 (Mar 19, 2010)

The Hart guy was really bummed because the "freestyle team" promised him a load of people would be by to demo.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2010)

180 said:


> The Hart guy was really bummed because the "feestyle team" promised him a load of people would be by to demo.



What "freestyle team"??

I would have liked to try out the F17s, but the timing just didn't work for me.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2010)

bvibert said:


> What "freestyle team"??
> 
> I would have liked to try out the F17s, but the timing just didn't work for me.



Likewise. If my time circumstances were different, I would have given them a try, but by the time he was ready, if I went to get set up for a demo, I would be risking disruption of the DTI (domestic tranquility index). MrMagic did talk to the guy about them earlier but he was still setting up.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 19, 2010)

man, i didnt even come close to the twist part of that daffy twist.  

nice vid Greg, i could really see where you were trying to exaggerate some things, like standing tall.

tomorrow is gonna be awesome!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 19, 2010)

Greg said:


> Just uploaded. It'll be a while while it processes. Ack, my hands/arms are still out of control.  The one thing I've been working on this season and I see no progress. :angry: Damn.



Some nice slush explosions in there.  Nice air Pat.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2010)

2knees said:


> i could really see where you were trying to exaggerate some things, like standing tall.



Yep. I told you I was going to exaggerate some movements. Looked goofy, but video helps me figure out where I am and what I need to do to get better, and each time I see myself ski the list gets longer! :lol:


----------



## thorski (Mar 19, 2010)

I know you guys are all about the bumps but there is a sweet jump in the park now.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2010)

thorski said:


> I know you guys are all about the bumps but there is a sweet jump in the park now.



There's no way I'm hitting the park until there's a small to medium sized half pipe in there.


----------



## thorski (Mar 22, 2010)

bvibert said:


> There's no way I'm hitting the park until there's a small to medium sized half pipe in there.



That's to bad that jump was sweet. 
Maybe next year for the pipe.


----------

